# Clog Hog?



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

http://www.cloghog.com/?gclid=CKWls9T1maYCFYdi2godeBsFmA


Anybody tried it. I am thinking about making a machine for kitchens and washing machine lines. Any of you ever made such a thing? My pressure washer puts out 2.4 gallons per minute, and 2600 PSI.


----------



## Lifer

We have one at work , it's an actual one not a home made one , I have used it a few times on clearing storm lines from the ditch to the house.( works great for this ) I have also used it to unclog a Main line back up at the local greezy spoon. It works very well for commercial kitchen drains..

Ours is a Comet name brand and puts out 3.5 gpm at 3000 psi.

Lifer..


----------



## Protech

You will need to make sure that nozzle is drilled out to match the specs of your pump or it won't work. Also,2.4 gpm at 2600 psi is only going to work on 2" pvc and it will be kinda slow and labor intensive.


----------



## Redwood

Protech said:


> Also,2.4 gpm at 2600 psi is only going to work on 2" pvc and it will be kinda slow and labor intensive.


Just a tad bit!

I'd say it's better to step up to something a bit bigger.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> http://www.cloghog.com/?gclid=CKWls9T1maYCFYdi2godeBsFmA
> 
> 
> Anybody tried it. I am thinking about making a machine for kitchens and washing machine lines. Any of you ever made such a thing? My pressure washer puts out 2.4 gallons per minute, and 2600 PSI.



2" was all I was going for on that. Labor intensive? Lot of pulling and pushing i take it?


----------



## Protech

Ya but you're plenty experienced doing that :laughing:




ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> 2" was all I was going for on that. Labor intensive? *Lot of pulling and pushing i take it*?


----------



## Titan Plumbing

Stepped head first right into that, Rock.....................


----------



## tungsten plumb

I was looking at that yesterday online. I'm thinking of picking one up myself to bring in a little extra cash on the sludged up kitchen lines i come across.


----------



## Paul D.

Protech said:


> You will need to make sure that nozzle is drilled out to match the specs of your pump or it won't work. Also,2.4 gpm at 2600 psi is only going to work on 2" pvc and it will be kinda slow and labor intensive.


If you've designed the jetter correctly you can typically use a 2,600 PSI at 2.4 GPM pressure washer to penetrate around 100 feet of 4" sewer line from an outdoor cleanout without too much effort. Of course, this assumes that the sewer line has a reasonable number of elbows with normal drain turn radius. 

The trick is to use a good quality nozzle (since we've found many of the $10-$20 imported varieties have wide variances in bore and aren't drilled for optimum pull), and to select the right jetter hose diameter - not necessarily the off-the-shelf sizes sold by most suppliers. 

There's more information about sizing these components on our company blog at http://www.sewerjetgazette.net/category/sewer-jetter-tech/.

DISCLAIMER: this blog contains links to a website that sells pressure washer sewer jetters.


----------

